# DG's Chopin complete edition.



## KaerbEmEvig

http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Complete-Various-Artists/dp/B002NFCHBA

Does anyone happen to have it? I'm thinking of buying it, but it would have to be through my cousin based in the UK because quite frankly the price here is a complete *RIP OFF*. A simple Google currency conversion shows that it costs 137.5% more (over 131 USD) in Poland.

I will probably be buying (again - through my cousin) Bach's concertos for harpsichord and some other albums (seven, to be exact).

I would like to hear your opinion before I make a final list.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I have one...This on must be better (Deutsche Grammophon usually is)....Buy it!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

This one must be better....If you like Chopin....


----------



## Edward Elgar

It looks amazing. A reviewer has posted the full listings of the individual CDs that have been combined to make the box-set. I've put it on my wish list, but it's going to be a while before I can invest!


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Edward Elgar said:


> It looks amazing. A reviewer has posted the full listings of the individual CDs that have been combined to make the box-set. I've put it on my wish list, but it's going to be a while before I can invest!


He did? I didn't even read it (just googled the link to Amazon just in case you don't read Polish).


----------



## Machiavel

CD 1: Piano Concertos Krystian Zimerman CD 2: Works for Piano and Orchestra Claudio Arrau; London Philharmonic Orchestra CD 3: Ballades, Nouvelles Études, Ecossaises Zimerman, Anatol Ugorski CD 4: Études, Barcarolle, Berceuse Maurizio Pollini CD 5 & 6: Mazurkas Vladimir Ashkenazy CD 7 & 8: N octurnes Maria João Pires CD 9: Polonaises Pollini CD 10: Polonaises, Bourées, etc. Martha Argerich, Ugorski CD 11: Preludes, Impromptus R afał Blechacz, Yundi Li CD 12: Scherzos, Rondos Pollini, Lilya Zilberstein, Mikhail Pletnev CD 13: Piano Sonatas Pollini, Zilberstein CD 14: Variations, etc. A shkenazy CD 15: Waltzes A shkenazy CD 16: Chamber Music Beaux Arts Trio, Mstislav Rostropovich, Argerich CD 17: Songs Elzbieta Szmytka, Malcolm Martineau


----------



## scytheavatar

http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Comple...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1297879929&sr=1-1

I recommend this instead. The DG set is definitely outstanding and a must have for any Chopin fan, but the combination of world famous pianist are no match for Ohlsson who gets into the heart and soul of Chopin and plays with a sensitivity that no other pianist can match.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Thanks, will look into it. Although I may even decide to buy both sets. Money well spent, eh?


----------



## Moraviac

It looks really great, I must say. From DG, and 17 CD's, all thematically ordered... wow.


----------



## Vaneyes

No Pogo, no ABM, no Barenboim, and too many non-contenders.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

This looks like quite a solid set. Yes one can quibble about this or that performer that one prefers for a given work(s) but really this is a solid collection. I'm quite enamored of Rubinstein (especially for the Nocturnes) and already have at least two alternatives for most of Chopin's major works, otherwise I would surely be considering this set myself.


----------

